# Car Insurance Offer



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*CAR INSURANCE OFFER*

We know we have to be *competitive on price* to win your business but how do we get you to *request a Chris Knott quote* in the first place?

Bribery! Simple as that... 

If you value *personal service* when it comes to covering your lovely car and you want to be sure you'll receive any *ongoing support* that you need, *Chris Knott should be on you list of car insurance providers to try.*

As an extra incentive for you to get in touch, we'll automatically enter you for our current draw if you request a quote before 31/10. You could *WIN one of 3x Comprehensive UK Breakdown Cover policies* (each worth £63).

Full prize details:
https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/rewards/20 ... own-cover/

Simply call us on *0800 917 2274* (and mention this forum) to receive your special car club member quote and secure your entry.

What's more, as a Chris Knott client you'll then qualify for *extra discounts* on your other policies PLUS our Recommend a Friend scheme.

best,
Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I know you will reply & state that a phone call will give you more details & we will get a better quote, but I'm sure an online quote will get a better response & if you are competitive more business.
When I get a competitive online quote I then phone the company & sometimes get an even lower premium.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I know you will reply & state that a phone call will give you more details & we will get a better quote, but I'm sure an online quote will get a better response & if you are competitive more business.
> When I get a competitive online quote I then phone the company & sometimes get an even lower premium.
> Hoggy.


You're right, we do get a better feel for you by speaking to you and you can explain things that a black and white online form cannot accommodate. Modifications are still not easy to list online either so the personal approach is favoured. We sign up a very high proportion of quotes - much higher than the industry average - so I think we're convinced our approach is working just fine. The nature of our pricing arrangements with insurers also mean that we rarely use a computer generated rate - the majority of our pricing is bespoke to the individual.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

To request a car insurance quote online instead, please complete brief details at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/?ref=799 and you'll still gain entry in the draw for free Breakdown Cover.

*** *** ***

*Feedback about Chris Knott and our service...*

_"Top service, knowledgeable staff and easy to deal with. A satisfied customer."_ *Brian L, Trustpilot*

_"Absolutely perfect in every way from my first quote to finalising my policy with the best price! 10/10 - very professional and polite, honest local company who I would highly recommend for all your insurance needs .... PS. I don't work for the company this is an honest opinion from a very satisfied customer. Many thanks...."_ *Nick, Trustpilot*

_"Quick, easy & efficient and you even speak to a real person! Highly recommended."_ *Julian P, Trustpilot*

_"Recently purchased insurance from Chris Knott - they were a recommended on a Facebook RS Owners Club. They called me the next day - extremely easy to deal and talk to, they asked what was the lowest cost I had, they came back to me in minutes and beat it. So payment was made, no stress, done. Thanks Guys."_ *Anthony M, Trustpilot*

_"Friendly and efficient service from Kim."_ *Diana, Trustpilot*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

The competition is designed to encourage you to request a Chris Knott car insurance quote if your policy is due soon. If you're still unsure, check out some feedback about Chris Knott from some of those who've used us for this year's cover:

_"Helpful and efficient service, very competitive pricing."_ *Rob F, Trustpilot*

_"OUTSTANDING! This was by far the smoothest, easiest, problem free, most refreshingly straightforward transfer of insurance I've ever experienced in 30 years of driving. Chris Knott Insurance was able to offer me a superior level of cover for my Alfa GT, compared to my previous insurers, with a saving of almost 30%. I will definitely be in touch with them again when my contents insurance is due for renewal and my wife's car insurance too, as they offer multi vehicle cover."_ *Steven S, Trustpilot*

_"Honest, helpful and happy agent."_ *Paul T, Trustpilot*

_"Been with Chris Knott for years. They never fail to provide the best quote, even their renewals."_ *D Chapman, Trustpilot*

_"A very competitive quotation delivered without hassle - all in all a good experience"_ *Anthony D, Trustpilot*

Give us a call for a quote and see how competitive we are for you (or complete brief details online):

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274*

*ONLINE:* https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/?ref=BDC20

Our team is eager to help you find the best deal.

best,
Nick


----------

